# 30-50 yr Ballast



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll trade you an energy saver, guaranteed to cut your electricity bill by 20 percent!


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*..*

47% is better than 20% no thanks


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Some of my customers are worried about the overall cost of ownership.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

I changed a bunch of ballasts with pcbs in them about 12 years ago to electronic ballasts. Almost all of them were original ballasts in the fixtures and the dated stamped on them were in the late 60s. They held up a lot better then the newer ones do.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

They have been on the market for decades. Its called a t12 magnetic ballast. I can't count the numbers that I have swapped out with 60's and 70's dates on them. Not the most efficient things in the world, but they have some serious longevity.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*nope*

NOpe. These are new electronic ones I'm talking about. 70% lighter I may add as well....super sturdy design


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Id rather have a ballast that only lasts 2 years, so that way I can get more work.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*..*

Not me. I wanna be known for installing quality lights/ballast that last. Would rather never go back for any reason after making sale other than other types of electric work


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

I would be very interested. Are you a distributor by any chance lol? Who is the manufacturer? I think this is sellable to the right customer.


----------

